# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Ontsteking aan het evenwichtsorgaan

## Sven Van den Bruel

Hallo,

ik heb sinds vorige week woensdag last van een ontsteking aan het evenwichtsorgaan. Het starte woensdagavond, ik ging in bed liggen en alles begon plots hevig te draaien. Een minuutje later was dit gedaan en ben ik gewoon gaan slapen. De volgende morgend ben ik gewoon kunnen gaan werken, maar die avond was dit plots opnieuw het geval. Nu werd ik echt misselijk en heb ik moeten overgeven, hard zweten en heel bleek zien. Daarna zo snel mogelijk proberen in slaap te geraken. Volgende morgend bij het opstaan, opnieuw heel draaierig, misselijk, overgeven, zweten, enz... 

Dan ben ik naar de dokter geweest en heb ik "Sulpiride EG" voorgeschreven gekregen.

1/4 pilletje smorgens, 1/4 smiddags en 2/4 s'avonds.

Nu ben ik drie dagen later en heb ik nog steeds wat last van draaiingen. Ik moet nu wel niet meer overgeven. Is dit normaal dat dit nog blijft aanhouden, of is dit een teken dat het aan het genezen is? Ik twijfel om terug naar de dokter te gaan..

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## anouska311

Hallo Sven,

ditzelfde is mij ook overkomen afgelopen zondag...
ik ben nog steeds goed min ervan....huisarts kan er niets aan doen zegt men hier ik heb ook tabletjes tegen de misselijkheid gekregen maar t helpt niet echt naar mijn gevoel, hoe lang heeft t bij jou geduurd en heb je er nog steeds last van?

gr Anouska

----------

